# Better quality Minato, Naruto and Bolt.



## Narutossss (Feb 2, 2015)

PNG


----------



## Trojan (Feb 2, 2015)

The 3 Namikazes!


----------



## Addy (Feb 2, 2015)

merge this with artbook thread or something


----------



## heartsutra (Feb 2, 2015)

Is it odd that I'm distracted by their sandals?
Idk. Is it? 

@Addy
Mh, this is part of Naruto 3, not so much of the New Artbook, though so … why merge it?


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 2, 2015)

Oh my...


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Feb 2, 2015)

I wonder what Minato's involvement is with this project? Considering he's dead and all.


----------



## Dominus (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Azula (Feb 2, 2015)

RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> I wonder what Minato's involvement is with this project? Considering he's dead and all.



Boruto shall be used as a sacrifice for his edo tensei


----------



## Trojan (Feb 2, 2015)

RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> I wonder what Minato's involvement is with this project? Considering he's dead and all.



Nothing, just presenting the generations. At best he will be used for reference.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 2, 2015)

Based. Boruto will be a beast.


----------



## Rindaman (Feb 2, 2015)

Boruto got all the swag.


----------



## boohead (Feb 2, 2015)

That dumb piece of hair sticking out though..


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> The 3 Uzumakis!



fixed              .


----------



## Alucardemi (Feb 2, 2015)

boohead said:


> That dumb piece of hair sticking out though..



Its an ahoge. Normally common in anime/manga, it looks terrible when drawn by Kishi. Especially when no other prominent people in the manga have them.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 2, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> fixed              .



No. 

Damn that Hiruzen.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 2, 2015)

It would have been better with Hokage Naruto.


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 2, 2015)

Bruce Wayne said:


> It would have been better with Hokage Naruto.



it's meant to match the new era project logo.  Hokage Naruto would be older than minato and that wouldn't make sense on a generational cover.


----------



## Addy (Feb 2, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> Is it odd that I'm distracted by their sandals?
> Idk. Is it?
> 
> @Addy
> Mh, this is part of Naruto 3, not so much of the New Artbook, though so ? why merge it?


really? 
sorry, i thought it was part of the artbook or the vonew vol


----------



## Tangle (Feb 2, 2015)

Bolt's hair tho


----------



## RBL (Feb 2, 2015)

Minato is the only interesting character of those 3 guys, naruto is crap, and boruto is probably gonna follow the same path.

minato is da MVP 

i hope minato gets revived with the dragonballs, and we get MINATO GT.

with minato being a Kid again, and u know the rest.

just a question.

*Is part 3 confirmed? how many episodes its going to have btw?*


----------



## mayumi (Feb 2, 2015)

Bolt's clothes are pretty much kid Minato's in black.


----------



## BoneMoney (Feb 2, 2015)

His shoes seems weird too


----------



## Jagger (Feb 2, 2015)

Did we really need a thread like this?

also, Bolt went full YGO with that hair-style.


----------



## bluemiracle (Feb 2, 2015)

Bolt looks cool


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 2, 2015)

I love his white shoes, they're unique.


----------



## Shadow050 (Feb 2, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> I love his white shoes, they're unique.



lol they're low-tops lol... Naruto has high tops, and minato has mids


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 2, 2015)

the kids avent garde, no ninja in naruto wears white, only black/blue.


----------



## minniehyunnie (Feb 5, 2015)

Dat generation tho


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 5, 2015)

I want SP and kishi to announce a Bolt anime, the butthurt would be delicious.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 5, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> I want SP and kishi to announce a Bolt anime, the butthurt would be delicious.



It's only a matter of time.


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 5, 2015)

probably               .


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 5, 2015)

Narutossss said:


>



Hitler would jizz himself over this shit.

3 generations of blue eyes and blond hair.

niccas better hope burrito doesn't hook up with salad and fuck it all up.

dem dominant uchiha genes afterall.


----------



## Rosi (Feb 5, 2015)

Namikaze blood stronk


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 5, 2015)

Bolt has the best clothes, but good God that ugly hair


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 5, 2015)

Revy said:


> Hitler would jizz himself over this shit.
> 
> 3 generations of blue eyes and blond hair.
> 
> ...



minato's genes confirmed stronger, a none blonde uzumaki male? kishimoto would never do it.


----------



## Sixpence None The Richer (Feb 5, 2015)

Bolt has the worst hairstyle in Naruto. Even duckbutt is better.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Feb 11, 2015)

RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> I wonder what Minato's involvement is with this project? Considering he's dead and all.



Well, supposedly the rumor is that Orochimaru is involved in this movie somehow. And since Orochimaru is not only one of the most prolific users of Edo Tensei, he's also one of the only two left alive at this point. 

Still, it's not like Minato would be a threat to Naruto at this point. Even more so since he doesn't have half of Kurama in him. A Sandaime Part 1 Battle for his death would probably only make Naruto laugh his ass off. Naruto would have to laugh himself to death, for Orochimaru to have any hope of winning.

Another rumor, and this will rustle the jimmies of the fandom, is that Sasuke is going to be a mentor to Bolt. That means he'll spend more time with Bolt, than his attention starved Daughter, Sarada. Confirmed, Sasuke considers Bolt to be the child he never had.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 11, 2015)

I like the idea of Sasuke teaching Boruto.


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 11, 2015)

TheGreen1 said:


> Well, supposedly the rumor is that Orochimaru is involved in this movie somehow. And since Orochimaru is not only one of the most prolific users of Edo Tensei, he's also one of the only two left alive at this point.
> 
> Still, it's not like Minato would be a threat to Naruto at this point. Even more so since he doesn't have half of Kurama in him. A Sandaime Part 1 Battle for his death would probably only make Naruto laugh his ass off. Naruto would have to laugh himself to death, for Orochimaru to have any hope of winning.
> 
> Another rumor, and this will rustle the jimmies of the fandom, is that Sasuke is going to be a mentor to Bolt. That means he'll spend more time with Bolt, than his attention starved Daughter, Sarada. Confirmed, Sasuke considers Bolt to be the child he never had.


The latter would diff rustle some jimmies


----------



## Addy (Feb 11, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> minato's genes confirmed stronger, a none blonde uzumaki male? kishimoto would never do it.



not seeing blonds in this pic 
Hanabi's Profile


----------



## Trojan (Feb 11, 2015)

Addy said:


> not seeing blonds in this pic
> Hanabi's Profile



He is in denial, and does not want to admit that both Naruto and his Kid are in fact Namikaze. 

Nagato and his father are not blonds either.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 11, 2015)

> Sasuke considers Bolt to be the child he never had.



He could always fuck sakura for that. Unless Kishi kills her in the 3rd part for some reason. and Sauce ending up too loyal to her.


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 11, 2015)

Hussain said:


> He is in denial, and does not want to admit that both Naruto and his Kid are in fact Namikaze.
> 
> Nagato and his father are not blonds either.



Hussian just stop already Naruto and his kids are uzumakis just let it go already.


Eh also it's obvious I was talking about minato's and kushina's family, there are no uzumaki males from that line that don't have blonde hair, most likely bolt's son will have blonde hair as well, dispite who ever the mother is.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 11, 2015)

you did not answer addy.


----------



## Addy (Feb 11, 2015)

Hussain said:


> He is in denial, and does not want to admit that both Naruto and his Kid are in fact Namikaze.
> 
> Nagato and his father are not blonds either.



lol, forgot about nagato with the red hair 

still, they are called butiro and sunflower uzumaki  and they are namikaze as well so i am not sure what  you  are talking about


----------



## TheGreen1 (Feb 11, 2015)

Meh, that would also state that Tsunade is a Uzumaki by blood as well, considering her grandmother was an Uzumaki. She has blonde hair though. The Blode Haired genes override the red hair.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 11, 2015)

Addy said:


> lol, forgot about nagato with the red hair
> 
> still, they are called butiro and sunflower uzumaki  and they are namikaze as well so i am not sure what  you  are talking about



So tired of Calculus.


----------



## Zef (Feb 11, 2015)

Saikyou said:


> I like the idea of Sasuke teaching Boruto.



Me too.

It will create a Sasuke/Itachi dynamic between Sarada, and Boruto.


----------



## Addy (Feb 11, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> He could always fuck sakura for that. Unless Kishi kills her in the 3rd part for some reason. and Sauce ending up too loyal to her.



as i have stated many times before, we are not sure about the following:

1- if sasuke even attended his own wedding.
2- was he drunk when sakura banged him and if he was conscious at all.
3- does  sasuke know he has a child. 

hopefully, the mini series will clear those questions out but as of now, sasuke doesn't seem that interested in having more kids


----------



## Zef (Feb 11, 2015)

Of course Sasuke knows he has a child

Did you see the family portrait yet?


----------



## Corvida (Feb 11, 2015)

Zef said:


> Of course Sasuke knows he has a child
> 
> Did you see the family portrait yet?



Addy is being edgy and tempestuous again. Rennigan Itachi Jr wili haunt himt till he croaks.
He even speaks in majestatic plural.

1- A wedding isnt even needed
2- He hasnt to be unconscious or drunk to have sex- he is methodic, after all. 
3-Look again at chap 700


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 11, 2015)

TheGreen1 said:


> Meh, that would also state that Tsunade is a Uzumaki by blood as well, considering her grandmother was an Uzumaki. She has blonde hair though. The Blonde Haired genes override the red hair.



I don't believe genes have that much of a play in Narutoverse. Like I said there won't be any uzumaki males from Naruto's line who won't have blonde hair for the simply fact of parallels.


----------



## Zef (Feb 11, 2015)

Corvida said:


> Addy is being edgy and tempestuous again. *Rennigan Itachi Jr wili haunt himt till he croaks.*He even speaks in majestatic plural.
> 
> 1- A wedding isnt even needed
> 2- He hasnt to be unconscious or drunk to have sex- he is methodic, after all.
> 3-Look again at chap 700


So the problem is that Sarada is a girl?

I like that Sasuke had a daughter. Him having a son would have been predictable.


Narutossss said:


> I don't believe genes have that much of a play in Narutoverse. *Like I said there won't be any uzumaki males from Naruto's line who won't have blonde hair for the simply fact of parallels*.



Personally, I felt the whole* "Uzumaki's have red hair"* was dumb to begin with. There are so many characters that have red hair, and aren't Uzumaki. I'm glad Naruto's descendants will be blonde Uzumaki's.

Now all that's left is for kishi to create a pink haired Uchiha.


----------



## Lovely (Feb 11, 2015)

Sarada's about 8 and that's still his only child. I'd say Sasuke's perfectly content with having a daughter.


----------



## Corvida (Feb 11, 2015)

Zef said:


> So the problem is that Sarada is a girl?



A girl, and Sakura?s daughter, no less. .Double genetic  failure in Addy?s books.

And with glasses. Dont ever forget the glasses.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Feb 11, 2015)

Zef said:


> Me too.
> 
> It will create a Sasuke/Itachi dynamic between Sarada, and Boruto.



Or, basically it shows that Sasuke's more interested in Teaching Boruto than his own daughter.



Zef said:


> So the problem is that Sarada is a girl?
> 
> I like that Sasuke had a daughter. Him having a son would have been predictable.
> 
> ...



Himawari says hi.


----------



## Zef (Feb 11, 2015)

TheGreen1 said:


> Or, basically it shows that Sasuke's more interested in Teaching Boruto than his own daughter.



Which is the Sasuke/Itachi dynamic no? Fugaku focusing all his efforts on Itachi while not having time for Sasuke. 

Were you trying to rustle me by saying the exact same thing?
Both of Sarada's parents are "geniuses".Sakura is book smart while Sasuke is battle smart. Chances are Sarada is already top of her class. I doubt she needs Sasuke to train her unless she awakens Sharingan. 



> Himawari says hi.



Himawari has more of her mother's traits then Naruto's. She's also female which means chances are her she won't keep her last name after marriage. These two things are why I didn't mention her in my post.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Feb 11, 2015)

Zef said:


> Which is the Sasuke/Itachi dynamic no? Fugaku focusing all his efforts on Itachi while not having time for Sasuke.



It's not though. Sasuke has no real reason to train Bolt over Sarada. In fact, he has less of a reason to do so, since Bolt is not his son. The Sasuke/Itachi dynamic that you stated doesn't work in this instance for that reason, and several others. 

1. Bolt and Sarada are roughly the same age. Not a big reason, but it's not exactly the Sasuke/Itachi dynamic if they are the same age. 

2. Itachi and Sasuke were related, and Itachi was the older brother who showed more promise to their father. The only thing that would be similar would be if Naruto spent all his time training Bolt and not Himawari. There is another example to this: Hiashi showing more interest in Hanabi earlier than Hinata. Anyways, Sasuke has no reason to favor his friends son over his own daughter, and it would be weird for him to do so.

3. Sasuke's knowledge and abilities are better suited for his daughter, who has the chance to awaken the Sharingan, than his friend's son who has no bloodline limit awakened in him. 



> Himawari has more of her mother's traits then Naruto's. She's also female which means chances are her she won't keep her last name after marriage. These two things are why I didn't mention her in my post.



There's a chance with the Last Name after marriage part, I'll give you that. However, it's not 100%. I won't even use the Naruto is a Uzumaki and not Namikaze, because there are arguments that yeah, People hated Minato and having that last name might not be in Naruto's best interests as an orphan.

The example I'm using, is more for the Road To Ninja. In it, Minato and Kushina live, and raise their son Menma. However, Menma's last name is Uzumaki, not Namikaze.

As far as Himawari with her mother's traits, those are more of the mannerisms. Physical traits, there's literally only one major difference between the two kids besides gender. Himawari has her mother's haircolor and Bolt does not. Both even have that same aohegi or whatever it's called. Both have blue eyes and whisker marks.


----------



## Zef (Feb 11, 2015)

TheGreen1 said:


> It's not though. Sasuke has no real reason to train Bolt over Sarada.


Did I say he did?



> In fact, he has less of a reason to do so, since Bolt is not his son.


>Implying one is restricted to only teaching their children. 



> Sasuke/Itachi dynamic that you stated doesn't work in this instance for that reason, and several others.



Already refuted above.



> 1. Bolt and Sarada are roughly the same age. Not a big reason, but it's not exactly the Sasuke/Itachi dynamic if they are the same age.


I said Sasuke/Itachi dynamic not parallel. 
We have no idea of eithers age.
Sarada appears to be around Himiwari's size.




> 2. Itachi and Sasuke were related, and Itachi was the older brother who showed more promise to their father.


Dynamic=/=Parallel


> only thing that would be similar would be if Naruto spent all his time training Bolt and not Himawari. There is another example to this: Hiashi showing more interest in Hanabi earlier than Hinata.


Dynamic=/=Parallel



> Anyways, Sasuke has no reason to favor his friends son over his own daughter, and it would be weird for him to do so.


Where in my post did I mention Sasuke favoring Boruto? 

Since I'm exhausted doing Dynamic=/=Parallel let me explain to you *which* dynamic I'm referring to since you seem to be under the belief that sharing a dynamic with something equates to being exactly like it.

By Sasuke/Itachi dynamic I'm referencing Itachi being trained by Fugaku, and Sasuke not(until the former had a falling out with Itachi)

Itachi/Sasuke being siblings, their age, etc is irrelevant to the specific dynamic I'm referring to. 

Let's continue though. 



> 3. Sasuke's knowledge and abilities are better suited for his daughter,


Yes, if she awakens the Sharingan. 


> who has the chance to awaken the Sharingan,


There are a lot of assumptions being made here.

We're assuming she already doesn't have it
We're assuming Sasuke wants her to awaken it
We're assuming there's much he can offer if she hasn't awakened it yet

We're also ignoring Sakura in all this who probably trains her regularly already since Sasuke is busy with whatever he's doing. 



> than his friend's son who has no bloodline limit awakened in him.


Kurenai trained Hinata, Shino, and Kiba.

Asuma trained Chouji, Shikamaru, and Ino. :rofl

Lots of shinobi have trained those without their bloodline limit, and vice versa. 




> There's a chance with the Last Name after marriage part, I'll give you that. However, it's not 100%.


Hence the reason I said chance. 



> far as Himawari with her mother's traits, those are more of the mannerisms. Physical traits, there's literally only one major difference between the two kids besides gender. Himawari has her mother's haircolor and Bolt does not. Both even have that same aohegi or whatever it's called. Both have blue eyes and whisker marks.



She's more like Hinata.


----------



## migoreng (Feb 11, 2015)

bolt is neglected by his dad anyway so at least this way him and salad will be in the same boat


----------



## eepdoodle (Feb 11, 2015)

Zef said:


> Kurenai trained Hinata, Shino, and Kiba.
> 
> Asuma trained Chouji, Shikamaru, and Ino. :rofl
> 
> Lots of shinobi have trained those without their bloodline limit, and vice versa.



Note: Hinata is the only one of these characters possessing kekkei genkai. The rest use hidden ninjutsu. Regardless, they were all certainly instructed by their parents in the basics of their individual clan techniques.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 11, 2015)

Thing between Sasuke and Bolt wasn't it only for the movie? And probably just to make
Sasuke still relevant one war or the other.... 

I really doubt that Kishi will bother much in term of training or those stuff, unless he changes his mind 
and continue with the mini-series. Otherwise, it's way too short for those type of things. And even if we
assumed that those kids are going to graduate from the academy in the first chapter like Naruto and the others
did, they are still going to be only genin. Therefore, they are not going to learn much of jutsu, or extremely powerful one. Also, judging oh how repetitive Kishi is, I guess it's already obvious what the jutsu that they are going to use. 

and even the dynamic and all those stuff are going to be probably a copy and paste from their parents' teams


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 11, 2015)

chill21 said:


> bolt is neglected by his dad anyway so at least this way him and salad will be in the same boat



he isn't neglected by Naruto, he just doesn't have narutos undivided attention now that Naruto is hokage.


----------



## Zef (Feb 11, 2015)

eepdoodle said:


> Note: Hinata is the only one of these characters possessing kekkei genkai. The rest use hidden ninjutsu. Regardless, they were all certainly instructed by their parents in the basics of their individual clan techniques.



True. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Ashi (Feb 11, 2015)

Generations look more girly the more you go down 

Not hating tho this is adorable


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 11, 2015)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Generations look more girly the more you go down
> 
> Not hating tho this is adorable



eh ok then


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Feb 11, 2015)

I still dont understand wth Kishi did with Bolts hair its so bad


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Feb 12, 2015)

Prob off topic but I'm sure Karuma is sleeping inside Bolt who most likely is lightning release. Since his new Gen maybe he is lighting/wind release if his sister isn't a fighter. After first he looked like a scrub to me, next to his dad and minato he looks a bit cooler.


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 12, 2015)

lol that's an interesting theory you got there but I don't think Naruto would seal a piece of kurama inside bolt and have him go through the same shitty childhood he did. Though A piece of kuramas chakra could have been passed on to bolt.


----------



## TRN (Feb 12, 2015)

Gunstarvillain said:


> Prob off topic but *I'm sure Karuma is sleeping inside Bolt* who most likely is lightning release. Since his new Gen maybe he is lighting/wind release if his sister isn't a fighter. After first he looked like a scrub to me, next to his dad and minato he looks a bit cooler.



wtf you this pull shit 


That in naruto not bolt


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Feb 13, 2015)

TRN said:


> wtf you this pull shit
> 
> 
> That in naruto not bolt



Reread the last chapter then come back off the high horse.


----------



## Yoona (Feb 13, 2015)

Bolt's hair reminds me of momiji manju sweets 
Still nice pic with all three of them.


----------



## TRN (Feb 13, 2015)

Gunstarvillain said:


> Reread the last chapter then come back off the high horse.



You are the only one who think this son



That says something

Gunstarvillain thinks bolt bare lord Kurama


----------



## Harbour (Feb 13, 2015)

Oh god, that looks like the line of degradation from right to left.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 13, 2015)

Harbour said:


> Oh god, that looks like the line of degradation from right to left.



Degradation? Is it because Naruto didn't enter Sakura's walls?


----------



## Harbour (Feb 13, 2015)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Degradation? Is it because Naruto didn't enter Sakura's walls?


Dont know why. But the fact is the fact.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 13, 2015)

Honestly, it's so shitty to blame Naruto because Sakura does not love him. 
seriously, what's wrong with you people? Does he have to stay alone so you can be satisfied? 
It's not his fault if she does not love him, and/or like him!


----------



## Corvida (Feb 13, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Honestly, it's so shitty to blame Naruto because Sakura does not love him.
> seriously, what's wrong with you people? Does he have to stay alone so you can be satisfied?
> It's not his fault if she does not love him, and/or like him!



That?s what happens when the myth of Naruto the love martyr blows up.There were manga warnings, but no, is easier to call him liar and scumbag. instead of try a filler free diet.


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 13, 2015)

can this thread please not be derailed into another pairing thread please.


----------



## Zef (Feb 13, 2015)

Yeah enough pairing talk please.

But tbh this thread has pretty much ran it's course. There's only so much that can be discussed about a picture.I thougth we were supposed to get weekly updates in Jump regarding the mini series, but that doesn't appear to be happening.


----------



## santanico (Feb 14, 2015)

I can't wait to see Bolt wearing his Leaf headband


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm not even sure if bolt wears one? at least not on his forehead.

Assuming this is his genin design from the pouch and trademark uzumaki crest on his shoulder. No visible headband. Of course him not wearing one could be a major plot point of the bolt movie.


----------



## santanico (Feb 14, 2015)

he's probably not even at the age to become a genin. We'll see.


----------



## migoreng (Feb 14, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> he isn't neglected by Naruto, he just doesn't have narutos undivided attention now that Naruto is hokage.



the point is tho that bolt isn't given as much attention as a child should be given from their parent whether its justified or not. i mean the world is at peace now theres barely anything for the hokage to do except be loved by people anymore so family should come first.

Although bolt was about to shuriken some dudes. naruto had a way sadder past than him and he wasn't that bad so i don't really know why he was going to do something that could critically injure someone. there are some things that are cool about him but really hes a bit of a brat, especially when compared to naruto.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 14, 2015)

chill21 said:


> the point is tho that bolt isn't given as much attention as a child should be given from their parent whether its justified or not. i mean the world is at peace now theres barely anything for the hokage to do except be loved by people anymore so family should come first.
> 
> Although bolt was about to shuriken some dudes. naruto had a way sadder past than him and he wasn't that bad so i don't really know why he was going to do something that could critically injure someone. there are some things that are cool about him but really hes a bit of a brat, especially when compared to naruto.



He was trying to play with his father,  which is supported by him saying "No fair,  you used Shunshin."


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 14, 2015)

starr said:


> he's probably not even at the age to become a genin. We'll see.



possibly, that pouch on his back is way better then regular ones in Naruto. 

One theory I have is the movie could be like Naruto chapter one were bolt earns his headband at the end, maybe Naruto could pass on his original one to him.


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 15, 2015)

He might wear it like Hinata did.




chill21 said:


> the point is tho that bolt isn't given as much attention as a child should be given from their parent whether its justified or not. i mean the world is at peace now theres barely anything for the hokage to do except be loved by people anymore so family should come first.
> 
> Although bolt was about to shuriken some dudes. naruto had a way sadder past than him and he wasn't that bad so i don't really know why he was going to do something that could critically injure someone. there are some things that are cool about him but really hes a bit of a brat, especially when compared to naruto.



Bolt wasn't ignored. Prior to becoming Hokage, Naruto spoiled him hence why he can't accept.

Believe me, I'm a half-time teacher, I know what a child is like when their parents are busy. Bolt has it so so so much better than most kids these days.


I mean, he tried to trick his dad on DAY TIME. It's working hour ffs, did you ever busted your father's workplace at 14.00 pm?


----------



## migoreng (Feb 15, 2015)

yeah. thats why i said hes a brat. hes doing the same things that naruto did as a kid (arguably worse) yet he hasn't had it half as bad as naruto did. theres no reason he should be like that.

Still, i don't really know what there is for naruto to do apart from eat pot noodle and surf the web so he could spend some of that time disciplining his child.


----------



## Cierra (Feb 15, 2015)

Bolt resembles his grandfather more than Naruto does.  Naruto's traits have always seemed closer to Kushina.


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 16, 2015)

chill21 said:


> yeah. thats why i said hes a brat. hes doing the same things that naruto did as a kid (arguably worse) yet he hasn't had it half as bad as naruto did. theres no reason he should be like that.
> 
> *Still, i don't really know what there is for naruto to do apart from eat pot noodle and surf the web so he could spend some of that time disciplining his child.*


are you trolling? you most be trolling. first of all he runs the whole leaf shinobi system , konoha itselfs which is a huga ass city now and also mentain the alliance/union. 

I don't even know why this shit has to even be explained seeing as he was attending a gokage meeting at the end of the manga.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Feb 17, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> He might wear it like Hinata did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naruto had it bad, Sasuke had it bad. Hinata had it bad even. 

Their children? It's a friggen cakewalk for them. Look at this, nobody has dead parents, and both children (including Himawari) have mothers to come home to. (Wasn't sure about Hinata's, I was pretty sure she was deceased, but anime is ambiguous.)

And I'm not sure how good of a father Sasuke is (he's rarely home, but he doesn't seem abusive as Sarada seems to miss him) but Naruto before he was Hokage.... I don't think I've seen happier children in the Narutoverse based on the ending from The Last.

So yeah, no child here has it rough. All of them have parents and are living in a time of peace. The only reason they could have it rough, is that becoming a Ninja in this time is a waste of time.



Zef said:


> Did I say he did?
> 
> 
> >Implying one is restricted to only teaching their children.


Nepotism is a real thing here, and Ninja generally play favorites to at least one, usually someone who is like them. Though Minato was pretty unbiased and so was Tobirama.



> Already refuted above.


Big whoop. Yes ninja have teams and such, but let's face it, you're going to teach personal moves to your children first, and the rest of your non-related students second.



> I said Sasuke/Itachi dynamic not parallel.
> We have no idea of eithers age.
> Sarada appears to be around Himiwari's size.



Size doesn't matter here. You know quite well that Himawari is likely younger than Sarada because Sarada and Bolt are in the academy while Himawari isn't. The only alternative is if Himawari doesn't want to be a Ninja, but that's an assumption on either side. 



> Dynamic=/=Parallel
> 
> Dynamic=/=Parallel


The Dynamic here doesn't work. What you're looking for is more of the Naruto/Sasuke Dynamic, or better yet, the Kakashi/Obito Genin Dynamic. 



> Where in my post did I mention Sasuke favoring Boruto?


When you described the Itachi/Sasuke Dynamic. Let's face it, Itachi's father clearly favored his older son over his younger son. He only went to Sasuke because Itachi was pro Konoha. 

Since I'm exhausted doing Dynamic=/=Parallel let me explain to you *which* dynamic I'm referring to since you seem to be under the belief that sharing a dynamic with something equates to being exactly like it.

By Sasuke/Itachi dynamic I'm referencing Itachi being trained by Fugaku, and Sasuke not(until the former had a falling out with Itachi)

Itachi/Sasuke being siblings, their age, etc is irrelevant to the specific dynamic I'm referring to. 

Let's continue though. 
[/quote]
Then why bring that Dynamic up then? The Itachi/Sasuke Dynamic is clearly shown by the Sibling Rivalry and the neglect one sibling gets over his/her other sibling. Blood relationship makes up more than half of this Dynamic. You clearly have misconstrued this Dynamic to fit over Bolt and Sarada, when it just doesn't work for them. What you're looking for is the Naruto/Sasuke Dynamic with Kakashi as the teacher which fits better.



> Yes, if she awakens the Sharingan.


And I said she had a chance, which you quoted below. Thanks for trying!



> There are a lot of assumptions being made here.
> 
> We're assuming she already doesn't have it
> We're assuming Sasuke wants her to awaken it
> ...



If she already has it, then that's easier for Sasuke. The Mangekyou is the form of Sharingan that's the big issue here. The Regular Sharingan, up to 3 Tomoe, doesn't require heinous things to be done by the user to awaken it. Never said that Sakura couldn't have trained her too, but this was about Sasuke. Sakura is not part of this conversation.



> Kurenai trained Hinata, Shino, and Kiba.
> 
> Asuma trained Chouji, Shikamaru, and Ino. :rofl
> 
> Lots of shinobi have trained those without their bloodline limit, and vice versa.



And all of them have secret jutsu minus Hinata, who has a bloodline limit. Also, all of them are trained by their parents as well in those secret jutsu (and Hinata with the bloodline limit). Good try.



> Hence the reason I said chance.


Hence why I said that I agreed. 



> She's more like Hinata.



She's more like Hinata in Mannerisms, but both share more with Naruto physically than Hinata. (Himawari sharing only slightly more physical traits with Hinata than Bolt.) Sarada is much closer to a mix of both parents than Bolt or Himawari are. I mean really, I could be there seeing Hinata giving birth to Bolt and Himawari, with my own eyes, and I'd question who their mother was before I'd ever question that Naruto was the father of Bolt and Himawari..



Cierra said:


> Bolt resembles his grandfather more than Naruto does.  Naruto's traits have always seemed closer to Kushina.


He's more of the spitting image of Part 1 with different hair and one less pair of Whisker Marks (and different clothes of course).

Kushina's looks overwall won out with both Naruto and Bolt and Himawari.


----------



## Zef (Feb 17, 2015)

TheGreen1 said:


> Nepotism is a real thing here, and Ninja generally play favorites to at least one,usually someone who is like them. Though Minato was pretty unbiased and so was Tobirama.




Minato  being unbiased?  The manga clearly displays his preference for Obito. 


> Big whoop. Yes ninja have teams and such, but let's face it, you're going to teach personal moves to your children first, and the rest of your non-related students second.


False Assumption.

Those who are teachers before they have offspring can't teach the latter before the former. It's impossible. 



> Size doesn't matter here. You know quite well that Himawari is likely younger than Sarada because Sarada and Bolt are in the academy while Himawari isn't.


This isn't an indicator of anything.

At age 5 Kakashi graduated from the academy. 



> The Dynamic here doesn't work. What you're looking for is more of the Naruto/Sasuke Dynamic,


No, Boruto, and Sarada parallel their fathers. This has been made clear in chapter 700, and various illustrations from Kishi post ending. They don't however share any dynamic between the two. None that we know of at least. 


> or better yet, the Kakashi/Obito Genin Dynamic.


I thought you said Minato was unbiased. 



> When you described the Itachi/Sasuke Dynamic. Let's face it, Itachi's father clearly favored his older son over his younger son


 I already established the specifics of the dynamic I spoke of; Fugaku's preferences, or lack there of had nothing to do with what  I was talking about.Even so.....


> He only went to Sasuke because Itachi was pro Konoha.


 We saw via Itachi's genjutsu/flashback that Fugaku indeed cared for Sasuke regardless of Itachi's choice.



> Then why bring that Dynamic up then?


Because that's what you responded to.

I said I wanted Sasuke to teach Boruto to create a Sasuke/Itachi dynamic, and you responded telling me why that would make Sasuke look bad etc, etc.

Better question is why do you have a problem with a hypothetical situation that I want to see play out in the mini series? Does Sasuke teaching Boruto offend you?



> Itachi/Sasuke Dynamic is clearly shown by the Sibling Rivalry and the neglect one sibling gets over his/her other sibling.Blood relationship makes up more than half of this Dynamic. You clearly have misconstrued this Dynamic to fit over Bolt and Sarada, when it just doesn't work for them. What you're looking for is the Naruto/Sasuke Dynamic with Kakashi as the teacher which fits better.



You're once again confusing dynamic with parallels. Sharing a dynamic with something merely means there is a specific quality that two things share.What you are describing is a parallel since parallels have to be exact. 

Going by your logic; Boruto, and Sarada can't fit a Naruto/Sasuke dynamic since Boruto, and Sarada aren't Asura or Indra's reincarnations like their fathers. 



> And I said she had a chance, which you quoted below. Thanks for trying!


I separated that from the quote because I agreed with that particular part.



> If she already has it, then that's easier for Sasuke.


Yes, if she has it which she most likely doesn't for several reasons. 



> The Mangekyou is the form of Sharingan that's the big issue here.


No, it's not. Awakening, and mastering base Sharingan is not a walk in the park. I don't even know why we're talking about Mangekyōu yet.


> The Regular Sharingan, up to 3 Tomoe, doesn't require heinous things to be done by the user to awaken it. Never said that Sakura couldn't have trained her too, but this was about Sasuke. Sakura is not part of this conversation.


Sakura is part of the conversation because you seem to think Sasuke training Boruto is bad, and that he should be limited to teaching only his child.The beauty of having two parents is that you don't have to rely on one for something. Since Sarada's relationship with her father parallels Boruto, chances are any ninja related instruction comes from Sakura anyway .....or her teacher(s).



> And all of them have secret jutsu minus Hinata, who has a bloodline limit. Also, all of them are trained by their parents as well in those secret jutsu (and Hinata with the bloodline limit). Good try.


But I proved you wrong though. Sasuke can indeed teach Boruto despite the latter not having the same abilities. You haven't refuted how this is wrong, or ineffective. 



> Hence why I said that I agreed.



Yet you still felt the need to add on despite agreeing.



> She's more like Hinata in Mannerisms, but both share more with Naruto physically than Hinata. (Himawari sharing only slightly more physical traits with Hinata than Bolt.) *Sarada is much closer to a mix of both parents than Bolt or Himawari are. I mean really, I could be there seeing Hinata giving birth to Bolt and Himawari, with my own eyes, and I'd question who their mother was*



.......


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 18, 2015)

lol what's going in here?


----------



## TheGreen1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Zef said:


> Minato  being unbiased?  The manga clearly displays his preference for Obito.



Well, you have your own way of viewing the manga.



> False Assumption.
> 
> Those who are teachers before they have offspring can't teach the latter before the former. It's impossible.



Being a bit nitpicky about semantics are we? 



> This isn't an indicator of anything.
> 
> At age 5 Kakashi graduated from the academy.



During a time of war around 30+ years ago.



> No, Boruto, and Sarada parallel their fathers. This has been made clear in chapter 700, and various illustrations from Kishi post ending. They don't however share any dynamic between the two. None that we know of at least.


Ok then, how are you able to throw out this Itachi/Sasuke Dynamic then? 



> I thought you said Minato was unbiased.



I didn't see Kakashi using the Rasengan before Obito went to Madara, did you? Did Obito use Hirashin? No? Hmm, guess he's pretty unbiased then. 



> I said I wanted Sasuke to teach Boruto to create a Sasuke/Itachi dynamic, and you responded telling me why that would make Sasuke look bad etc, etc.
> 
> Better question is why do you have a problem with a hypothetical situation that I want to see play out in the mini series? Does Sasuke teaching Boruto offend you?



I dunno, it seems this whole conversation bothers you. 



> Yes, if she has it which she most likely doesn't for several reasons.



I remember this being posted:

There are a lot of assumptions being made here.

We're assuming she already doesn't have it
[/quote]

So you're assuming she doesn't already have it, ok. I only mentioned that she had a chance of developing it.




> But I proved you wrong though. Sasuke can indeed teach Boruto despite the latter not having the same abilities. You haven't refuted how this is wrong, or ineffective.



Proved me wrong how? What moves from their teachers have Team 8 and Team 9 incorporated into their own styles? 




> .......



Well now, I saw that we kinda cut that quote a bit there. Let's lengthen it a bit.




> She's more like Hinata in Mannerisms, but both share more with Naruto physically than Hinata. (Himawari sharing only slightly more physical traits with Hinata than Bolt.) Sarada is much closer to a mix of both parents than Bolt or Himawari are. I mean really, I could be there seeing Hinata giving birth to Bolt and Himawari, with my own eyes, and I'd question who their mother was *before I'd ever question that Naruto was the father of Bolt and Himawari..*



Nice job with the cut and paste there buddy. Good troll attempt!


----------



## NW (Feb 18, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> Is it odd that I'm distracted by their sandals?
> Idk. Is it?
> 
> @Addy
> Mh, this is part of Naruto 3, not so much of the New Artbook, though so ? why merge it?


Naruto 3?


----------



## TheGreen1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Fusion said:


> Naruto 3?



You know, with  heartsutra's comment there with the Sandals. I've always wondered, why do ALL ninja wear open toed sandals?


----------



## NW (Feb 18, 2015)

TheGreen1 said:


> I've always wondered, why do ALL ninja wear open toed sandals?


Kishi said it's because he likes drawing toes.


----------



## heartsutra (Feb 18, 2015)

Fusion said:


> Naruto 3?




What I meant was the mini-series coming in April 





TheGreen1 said:


> You know, with  heartsutra's comment there with the Sandals. I've always wondered, why do ALL ninja wear open toed sandals?




I recall someone saying it's because Kishi likes drawing toes


----------



## Zef (Feb 18, 2015)

TheGreen1 said:


> Well, you have your own way of viewing the manga.


Can't refute? Concession accepted. 



> Being a bit nitpicky about semantics are we?



Can't refute?  Concession accepted. 



> During a time of war around 30+ years ago.



Irrelevant,  age isn't an indicator period. Concession accepted. 


> Ok then, how are you able to throw out this Itachi/Sasuke Dynamic then?


I explained how like three pages ago. 

Where you been? 



> I didn't see Kakashi using the Rasengan before Obito went to Madara, did you? Did Obito use Hirashin? No? Hmm, guess he's pretty unbiased then.


Dafuq is this even about? What are you talking about here? Are you using jutsu as an indicator of favoritism? These examples make no sense. 



> I dunno, it seems this whole conversation bothers you.



You respond with these.



Yet I'm the one who's bothered? 



> I remember this being posted:
> 
> *"There are a lot of assumptions being made here."
> 
> ...



What's more logical to you? Her having it, or her not having it?



> Proved me wrong how? What moves from their teachers have Team 8 and Team 9 incorporated into their own styles?


> Implying "moves" and "styles" are the only things that can be taught. 

Kakashi taught Sakura chakra control, and that was it. Bloodline limits aren't required to teach basic, or even advanced shinobi skills. That's why you're wrong.



> Well now, I saw that we kinda cut that quote a bit there. Let's lengthen it a bit.


Let's not.



> Nice job with the cut and paste there buddy. Good troll attempt!



Even with the other part of the post my response is still......


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 18, 2015)

loool sarada is meant to be a closer mix of sasuke and sakura that is trolling right? or did some forget how many threads that appeared after chapter 700 claiming she was karins child? and how some needed to even ask kishimoto's assistant to confirm she was sakura daughter even though it's clear from reading chapter 700. Himawari is easily the character that shares the most traits from her parents.

inb4 sarada's eye shape or forehead resembles sakura


----------



## TheGreen1 (Feb 19, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> loool sarada is meant to be a closer mix of sasuke and sakura that is trolling right? or did some forget how many threads that appeared after chapter 700 claiming she was karins child? and how some needed to even ask kishimoto's assistant to confirm she was sakura daughter even though it's clear from reading chapter 700. Himawari is easily the character that shares the most traits from her parents.
> 
> inb4 sarada's eye shape or forehead resembles sakura



After mulling it over a few weeks/months, I can see where Sarada looks like Sakura. Mostly the hair, as Karin's hair is kinda bushy. Besides, I don't see Sakura being so low as to raise another woman's child. I just think everyone's too hopped up on the glasses to be honest. 

Narutossss: We're both wrong though. The Child or children that share the traits from both parents best are ChouChou and Inojin. Chouchou more so than Inojin.


----------



## Corvida (Feb 19, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> loool sarada is meant to be a closer mix of sasuke and sakura that is trolling right? or did some forget how many threads that appeared after chapter 700 claiming she was karins child?



As if one had to wonder _why_-and it has nothing to do with her appearance.



> and how some needed to even ask kishimoto's assistant to confirm she was sakura daughter even though it's clear from reading chapter 700. Himawari is easily the character that shares the most traits from her parents.


Nope-  Besides being  adorable, Himawari is more like dad and like Kushina?s side  with Hinata?s hair.


----------



## Rindaman (Feb 19, 2015)

Still no word on the mini series? I thought for certain this Week's Jump would have an update.


----------

